# Newbie goldfish help please!



## happysaz133 (Sep 7, 2009)

OK, I'm finally able to get my long aticipated goldfish, but I need to know what I need before I can do this. I had fish as a child, but mostly I just watched them, my parents did all the work! I lived on a remote Scottish island until recently, and wasn't able to get fish there, but now I am able to! So some questions...

I only want a goldfish, nothing fancy, I just love comet goldfish. Are they OK to be kept alone, or would a pair be better? I had a pair when I was little and one battered the other to death  I'm quite happy having one, but I don't know if fish feel lonely.  I would be happy with two though as long as I know they wouldn't kill each other! And if they had a big enough tank.

What size of tank would I need for one goldfish? I quite like simple plastic ones, with nice colours.

What do I need to put in the tank? How often do they need fed?

And what do I need to know about setting the tank up etc? Cleaning?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

goldfish get big and i think they perfer compay.. a pair is usually what everyone goes for.. by big i mean about a foot.. on average i would say 7+ inches.. so that calls for about a 40 gallon tank if you want them to stay in that tank.. the reson you had trouble before was probably insufficent space.. shoot for big tanks.. you can always check craigs list and ebay for cheap tanks.. 
as for what to put in the tank.. plants to hide in.. feed twice a day
clean once a week %20 of the water.. use water conditioner
i hope that helps a bit


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> OK, I'm finally able to get my long aticipated goldfish, but I need to know what I need before I can do this. I had fish as a child, but mostly I just watched them, my parents did all the work! I lived on a remote Scottish island until recently, and wasn't able to get fish there, but now I am able to! So some questions...
> 
> I only want a goldfish, nothing fancy, I just love comet goldfish. Are they OK to be kept alone, or would a pair be better? I had a pair when I was little and one battered the other to death  I'm quite happy having one, but I don't know if fish feel lonely.  I would be happy with two though as long as I know they wouldn't kill each other! And if they had a big enough tank.
> 
> ...


If you stick with fancy varieties instead of Commons, Comets, or Koi then you can fit more in a given tank. I have 4 Black Moors and 2 Red Cap Orandas in my 55 gallon and I would say that is slightly overstocked. 4 fancies would be about right for a 55 gallon tank and I would say at least a 15 gallon for a single fancy.


----------

